# Axolotl (Mexican walking fish?)



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

Hey all.
(HOPE in right section?) Sorry to bother you. Today I went to a aquatics place and I saw a Alolotl (least I think thats right).
Well I fell inlove with it. Came home and decided to look it up.
Nothing I read made sense to me so I rang the place where I saw it.
The man there said that they start off under water and then they change into a salamander? at which point I must drain the water.

Though I really love these little things I dont think I could keep one as I dont fully understand them, I wondered does anyone have one? Are they as complicated as they seem? Do they need a giant tank?
and also does anyone have a picture of what they look like when they change? as I cant find one.

I know they look like this at the start...








Thank you


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Axolotls normally stay in their perpetual larvae form and so remain aqautic. They can undergo metamorphosis into a type of tiger salamander but that is normally in response to added iodine. They reach sexual maturity without metamorphosis (called neoteny) so can breed in their "larval" state.

Try this site for loads more info:
http://www.axolotl.org/


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

no they dont turn into a salamander they stay like that


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They stay aquatic for their whole life and very rarely metamorphasise like other salamanders. They are easy to care for. Keep like a cold water fish, so no aquarium heater required. They will need a filter as they are messy, and require good water hygiene. Below is a very good site about them and their care. They are great to keep :2thumb:

Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

berksmike said:


> Axolotls normally stay in their perpetual larvae form and so remain aqautic. They can undergo metamorphosis into a type of tiger salamander but that is normally in response to added iodine. They reach sexual maturity without metamorphosis (called neoteny) so can breed in their "larval" state.
> 
> Try this site for loads more info:
> Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


Beat me to it lol, best website on them


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

Can I honestly always keep them in water? This is why I couldnt find out how they look after they come out of water...Can they be kept with goldfish? tho saying this mine are quite big.
If I could ever invest into a tank how big would it need to be at the least? (Tight budget) the man said I must watch for them to change or they will drown and I was thinking ID better NOT!!


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

They dont naturally undergo metamorphosis so stay as your picture shows, the shop man was talking out his arse 
They should be kept alone, fish will either get eaten (axolotls are carnivorous) or they will eat the fluffy gills which isnt good for the axie!
They need a cold tank (16-18*C), calm/still water and I would say a 24"x12" tank minimum for one. All of the requirements are on the website linked to, its invaluable


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

The man in the shop is a complete moron.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The man in the shop is a complete moron.


Totally agree!

Axolotls stay fully aquatic through all their lifes.

They must be kept alone or with other axolotls.

Fish mistake the gills as being bloodworm so start nipping at the gills as a result the axolotl loses its gills becomes stressed and dies.

Minimum tanks size for a axolotl is two foot but to be kinder try for a 2 1/2 - 3 as the like to walk about. :2thumb:


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

aww id so love one! but I cant afford a tank right now, it wouldnt be fair to get a small one. I asked in another shop today if they could get me one in if the need be sometime and they said yes, so I hope I win the lottery! OH im yet to check it tonight! Fingers crossed!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

thorntons said:


> aww id so love one! but I cant afford a tank right now, it wouldnt be fair to get a small one. I asked in another shop today if they could get me one in if the need be sometime and they said yes, *so I hope I win the lottery! OH im yet to check it tonight! Fingers crossed!*:lol2:


Lol, they are fairly cheap to keep- no heating needed, easy to feed, and lighting is only needed for any plants you want with them. Tanks are cheap (or even free!) from Freecycle, Loot or local junk shops.


----------



## marcuswinner1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree, theres always some one giving old fish tanks away, or failing that ebay is always ace for stupidly priced tanks! (I have several vivs i dont even need just because they were so cheap i couldn't afford not to buy them!). To make it even cheaper, get some Axie eggs, then you can rear them, pick a couple of favorites, then sell the extra ones. That way you would make money and still have some!:2thumb:


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

they do stay like that normally but i have heard of a case where someone put new water in the tank and it was high in a certain chemical or something like that and it began to change i watched a nick bakers weird creatures once they showed an adult axol i think they something about the adult being rare i don't know much about them but i whould not worry about it changing in captivity


----------

